# Old Timer



## mike4c4 (Feb 7, 2015)

We have a special place for nubes. I thank we should have a Old Timer section to. what you think?


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

hell yes man and then maybe you can get some answers with out all the damned politicans that say the same dam thing in five diffrent ways to out talk each other and just steal the thread that your trying to get info off of.you feel me that shit will go on for 8 pg 's or till you get tired of it and go to another thread and try to find out


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Feb 7, 2015)

They made an Old Farts Section....I just can't remember where it is.


----------



## Growan (Feb 7, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> We have a special place for nubes. I thank we should have a Old Timer section to. what you think?


I think there is such a place, but it's not here, and it's invite only...


----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> We have a special place for nubes. I thank we should have a Old Timer section to. what you think?


.
Good idea! 



.


----------



## latewood (Feb 7, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> We have a special place for nubes. I thank we should have a Old Timer section to. what you think?


Here here.. At 1st I thought you were Old Timer the UK seed breeder. Guess not. LOL


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just remember guys, once you're over the hill you begin to pick up speed.


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

Milovan said:


> View attachment 3346709
> 
> View attachment 3346708


very nice and very true ,your days a coming to a store near you


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> We have a special place for nubes. I thank we should have a Old Timer section to. what you think?



If you start an old timer's section, be sure to add me. I am feeling damn old some days.


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> Just remember guys, once you're over the hill you begin to pick up speed.


that would be nice ,damned im climbing MT everest i think ,im 55 and that dam hill aint no where in site ,dammit boy


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

Growan said:


> I think there is such a place, but it's not here, and it's invite only...



How can us old timers get an invite?


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

i dont think these young pups really have a party going on


----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> We have a special place for nubes. I thank we should have a Old Timer section to. what you think?


mike , im not feeling much love are you ,i guess we are just gonna have to listen to these 20 year old pups that have done everything and mastered all you no what i mean


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

Milovan said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> View attachment 3346729


old farts got it going on


----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

Milovan said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> View attachment 3346729


she done back up into something she like


----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)

.
Old timers and farts are good at eye rape!




.


----------



## Growan (Feb 7, 2015)

Super Spliff said:


> How can us old timers get an invite?


Hey, don't ask me! I think you have to be able to grow incredible weed and resist the temptation to troll and twat about the whole time.

....I'm still waiting for my invite....

...still waiting....

...waiting....


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

Growan said:


> Hey, don't ask me! I think you have to be able to grow incredible weed and resist the temptation to troll and twat about the whole time.
> 
> ....I'm still waiting for my invite....
> 
> ...


How about an Old Timer's group for us that prefer being connoisseurs to farming?


----------



## dbkick (Feb 7, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> We have a special place for nubes. I thank we should have a Old Timer section to. what you think?


Let me grab my geritol, walker, viagra, clapper, that thing you yell into when you fall down and can't get up and...........now what was the question??


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

Growan said:


> Hey, don't ask me! I think you have to be able to grow incredible weed and resist the temptation to troll and twat about the whole time.
> 
> ....I'm still waiting for my invite....
> 
> ...


with the wait comes wisdom


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Let me grab my geritol, walker, viagra, clapper, that thing you yell into when you fall down and can't get up and...........now what was the question??


dead on man lol


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

have any of you guy's got to the top of that hill i been hearing about 55 years ,i think it dont exist


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2015)

not sure how i would confirm people are old timers.
its pretty obvious when they are newbies because they will sign up and state they are one to get help.

where as if we were doing an old timer, many people would state they are but it would be hard to prove.


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> not sure how i would confirm people are old timers.
> its pretty obvious when they are newbies because they will sign up and state they are one to get help.
> 
> where as if we were doing an old timer, many people would state they are but it would be hard to prove.






sunni said:


> not sure how i would confirm people are old timers.
> its pretty obvious when they are newbies because they will sign up and state they are one to get help.
> 
> where as if we were doing an old timer, many people would state they are but it would be hard to prove.



Define: Old Timers as in growing, smoking or time on the internet?

I only qualify in one of those.


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> not sure how i would confirm people are old timers.
> its pretty obvious when they are newbies because they will sign up and state they are one to get help.
> 
> where as if we were doing an old timer, many people would state they are but it would be hard to prove.


sunni it is easy ,just ask in there profile /when you get out of the shower do you still stink or do you make music every time you stand up or bend at the waste.or is that a voluntary bad spot or was it planned .im not even going to start on the sex thing


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> not sure how i would confirm people are old timers.
> its pretty obvious when they are newbies because they will sign up and state they are one to get help.
> 
> where as if we were doing an old timer, many people would state they are but it would be hard to prove.


yea impossible to prove. Super Spliff might have it. Define: Old Timers as in growing, smoking or 5 + years on the site.
make it invite only, all new members on 90 day probation. They would be on the three strike rule.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2015)

honestly i doubt we would ever do this idea, but if youre an "old time" grower, the advanced growing forum would be best


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

Starting a new forum is a lot of work. I am too old and would rather fish.


----------

